# Falcon 2 w/Hunter Catapult Bands



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So, I took the bands off my new Hunter Catapult, and put them on my Extended Fork Saunders Falcon 2. I did this becasue I wanted to see just how fast they would be. Wow! Major power!! I might have to order a second set of bands from Fish, becasue I dont want to take these off of the Falcon!


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

AaronC said:


> So, I took the bands off my new Hunter Catapult, and put them on my Extended Fork Saunders Falcon 2. I did this becasue I wanted to see just how fast they would be. Wow! Major power!! I might have to order a second set of bands from Fish, becasue I dont want to take these off of the Falcon!


Interesting idea. I thought for sure the bands on the Hunter would be too wide for Saunder's cams. Do you reverse the cams, like for shooting tubes? Or just fit them as per the usual with flatbands? I bet these are too strong for a WRP.


----------



## Sarge (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to know too. I have one of those slingshots that I haven't even taken out of the package yet cause I really didn't think I would like it after my experience with some other commercial slingshots and I have a couple of Fish's band sets.
Hey Mr Joel, I like your avatar!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

mr.joel said:


> Interesting idea. I thought for sure the bands on the Hunter would be too wide for Saunder's cams. Do you reverse the cams, like for shooting tubes? Or just fit them as per the usual with flatbands? I bet these are too strong for a WRP.


I dont think they would be too strong for the WRP, just too short. They are slightly too wide, so I pre-tensioned the bands with one hand and my foot, then shoved the cam in with the other hand. Since the bands were under tension I did not have to reverse the cam.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Carful guys as you will damage the tips in the long run. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Carful guys as you will damage the tips in the long run. Tex


Really? Why is that?


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Too much bulk puts to much strain on the cam opening. You were right to stretch bands before inserting the cam, I even do that with my express bands. One way to tell is the black plastic will start to lighten in color. In testing I have caused them to fail! *If* they will stay locked in you might reduce the strain by using the other end of the cam. You can also get more speed and power (but less life) by trimming lighter pull weight bands shorter. Tex


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

So far there isn't any whitening of the plastic, but I will keep an eye on it.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

these hunter bands will turn any catty into a hunter!


----------

